# Putter Refinishing



## Titus (Aug 4, 2006)

My brother-in-law gave me his Scotty Cameron Circa black putter.
Although he had this only for a couple of months, rust is obvious all over 
the putter face/head.

I am thinking of having this refinished to either satin nickel or any other make/color other than the original one, any suggestion where?

I am also thinking of having this cut to about 33" long and make the head a little heavier.

Your reply and/or suggestion will be highly appreciated.

Thank you.

[email protected]


----------



## Police (Oct 26, 2006)

Id have the putter colour in silver and it sounds a good choice to have it cut down...hows the grip


----------

